# RecipeDB - Screwys IPA



## Screwtop (26/3/09)

Screwys IPA  Ale - India Pale Ale  All Grain               1 Votes        Brewer's Notes This recipe is for a 45L batch, for smaller batches, simply load the recipe as is into beersmith, then use the scale tool to scale the recipe down to your batch size.Mash at 66°C for 75 min. Hop utilisation using the DB wasn't the same as my system. Bitter using Super alpha at 60 min for 60 IBU. The fuggle used in this last batch was age adjusted to 3.4%AA. If you like Fuggle, dry hop with 20g for a week. Ferment @ 20°C. S-04 goes off it's head in this wort, expect fermentation to be complete in 3 days but leave on the yeast to clean up for a week.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      7.5 kg BB Galaxy Pale Malt    3.25 kg Weyermann Munich II       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      150 g Fuggles (Pellet, 4.5AA%, 20mins)    80 g Super Alpha (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 60mins)       Yeast     22 g DCL Yeast S-04 - SafAle English Ale       Misc     2 tsp Gypsum         45L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.06 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.016 (calc)   Bitterness 76.9 IBU   Efficiency 80%   Alcohol 5.72%   Colour 14 EBC   Batch Size 45L     Fermentation   Primary 5 days   Secondary 5 days   Conditioning 3 days


----------



## gibbocore (26/3/09)

Hey Screwy, the DB isnt working for me? Anyone else having this probelm, i wanna make an IPA


----------



## Supra-Jim (26/3/09)

Yeah just clicked and got an error. Though it did load earlier (about 30 mins ago).

IPA is def on the cards soon for a brew, and you reckon this is a good one Screwy? (repeat offender seems to hint it is)

:icon_cheers: SJ


----------



## .DJ. (26/3/09)

+1


----------



## fraser_john (26/3/09)

+1 works OK if you go directly to the Recipe DB on the links along the top though.

John


----------



## gibbocore (26/3/09)

kewl, cheers.

Input into beersmith and will brew in two weeks time.


----------



## Screwtop (26/3/09)

Strange, I used the link myself but I did edit the autogenerated post after this ???

See if this works Screwys IPA


----------



## Dylo (25/4/10)

Great looking recipe.
So good infact I had to do an Extract version. Its fermenting like crazy as you mentioned and I will post an update when im drinking one.


----------



## kfahy (25/4/10)

Dylo said:


> Great looking recipe.
> So good infact I had to do an Extract version. Its fermenting like crazy as you mentioned and I will post an update when im drinking one.




Nice work Dylo, I'll be keen to taste yours when it is done. I intend to put down this recipe soon too, gotta knock a few other things off my list first though.

Kman


----------



## Dylo (18/5/10)

bluetoff said:


> Nice work Dylo, I'll be keen to taste yours when it is done. I intend to put down this recipe soon too, gotta knock a few other things off my list first though.
> 
> Kman





No Drama's Keenan you can smack one. The secrets out of the bag now, i know your nickname. I'll be trying the 1st one this weekend i reckon it should be carbed up. Got a feeling it may need a while in the bottle this one. PS. dude I finally swapped to AG!!! Only a matter of time wasnt it.

Dylo


----------



## juzz1981 (17/10/10)

anyone got a beersmith file they wish to share?


----------



## Weatherby (8/1/12)

I will be giving this one a try, looks good.


----------



## Weatherby (9/1/12)

Craftbrewer has no Galaxy Malt. What is a good substitute?


----------



## QldKev (9/1/12)

Weatherby said:


> Craftbrewer has no Galaxy Malt. What is a good substitute?



Normally use BB Pale, but in this case I think I would go BB Ale

QldKev


----------

